# Made a Craigslist personal M4F listing



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

What ya'll think



> -I like the friends first deal-
> 
> attractive guy here looking for a friend to chat online and eventually, if we click, meet and hang out with. Go Shopping, eat food etc. Talk about career plans. We can see where it goes from there
> 
> ...


I feel weird:clap


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This sounds good. Post what replies you get...


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Good luck with this. I know this is hard for ya!


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

Nice. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

That's great that you put yourself out there. Hopefully you get some great responses.


----------

